# موبايلي مميز شحن رصيد 30 استقبال 3 شهور



## tjarksa (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالكم . 

ارقم مميزة من موبايلي رصيد 30 استقبال 3 شهور بأمكانك تحديثها بأسمك أو تغغيرها فاتورة متى ما اشأت :thumbs_up:

السعر 200 للرقم وخصم لأكثر من رقم . 


0563636443
0561155799
0544377448
0566113488
0566511880
0562213233
0568944402


التوصيل بالرياض والشحن في شركات الشحن لمن هم خارج الرياض . 


بالتوفيق للجميع . :052:


للطلب الاتصال على الرقم : 0532118211


----------



## tjarksa (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موبايلي مميز شحن رصيد 30 استقبال 3 شهور*

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------

